# Breakfast ideas please



## Nicola1a (May 26, 2019)

Hi everyone

I am hoping for some ideas on what I can eat  for breakfast and  lunch.

I am a type 2 diabetic and have been for 2 and a half years. I have managed reasonably well until now and had good and excellent HbA1C readings but I started feeling different and started testing again recently. My readings haven’t been great throughout the day, rarely falling in recommended levels.

I know some of this at least will be due to being complacent so have started being more strict again.

I take metformin (850mg morning and night) but I’m really struggling to get my levels down.

I can’t eat eggs so that doesn’t help in the mornings, I’ve reduced to 30g bran flakes but levels are going from 8.5 to 12.

Five days a week I can’t ‘cook’ as I’m up and out the door for work and nursery run and usually don’t get to eat until I get to work. In honesty I can’t face getting up any earlier than I already do which is 5.45.

My lunch readings are also high around 9.5 before but I’m eating just salad, cold meat or fish and then an apple but my BG is going to 15!

Any advice would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Lilian (May 26, 2019)

Your best bet for breakfast if you have no time in the morning is to prepare it the day before.   However, things like cheese, cold meats,  fish (tuna or sardines for example), with some cucumber, tomato, watercress, olives.   If you like avocado you can prepare some avocado (I like adding some prawns to it).   Your lunch readings might be high because your breakfast was too carby.   Your breakfast readings because of your dinner the night before.    It could be the apple - what dressing did you put on your salad - did you have things like beetroot, onion, carrot in your salad and were they in small quantities.    Are you eating anything else with your salad, e.g. potato salad, rice, bread?   It could be that you have become more insulin resistent and need an increase of medication.    How long have you been strict again as it will take a good few days or more to catch up.     It is controversial whether you eat in the morning some say you have to have breakfast but personally I find just a coffee with some cream in the morning lasts me until lunch time, just so long as you do not binge later to make up for lack of breakfast of course.


----------



## Docb (May 26, 2019)

If like me you want something to bung in bowl and add milk for breakfast then you could try what I am currently on...  lowish carb home made granola.  When I need some I get a bag of rolled oats and mix it up with a load of chopped nuts and a glug of oil and roast it in the bottom of the oven when I am cooking something else.  I periodically stir it so it gets evenly toasted and when I am happy with it I take it out and leave it to cool before putting it into my cereal container.  Now the trick.  I have found in ALDI a product whose name I have forgotten, but it is a packet of milled linseed with other seeds and dried berries.  I put a packet of this in with the toasted oats and nuts and shake it all up.  A portion with milk and a bergen toast with tea gives me bg rise of between two and three whereas the fruit and nut museli I used to eat would give me  a rise of four or five quite easily.  Might work for you.

As for lunch I am currently on straight salads.  All the green stuff is coming from the garden and is added to ham, cheese, fish, and coleslaw as I fancy. Add to that a soup, either veg made myself or one of the ALDI soups at less than 20g carbohydrate per can and I have a 20g or so carb lunch.  I have had to give up the fruit, an apple, orange or pear since I found they gave me big spikes.


----------



## Nicola1a (May 26, 2019)

Lilian said:


> Your best bet for breakfast if you have no time in the morning is to prepare it the day before.   However, things like cheese, cold meats,  fish (tuna or sardines for example), with some cucumber, tomato, watercress, olives.   If you like avocado you can prepare some avocado (I like adding some prawns to it).   Your lunch readings might be high because your breakfast was too carby.   Your breakfast readings because of your dinner the night before.    It could be the apple - what dressing did you put on your salad - did you have things like beetroot, onion, carrot in your salad and were they in small quantities.    Are you eating anything else with your salad, e.g. potato salad, rice, bread?   It could be that you have become more insulin resistent and need an increase of medication.    How long have you been strict again as it will take a good few days or more to catch up.     It is controversial whether you eat in the morning some say you have to have breakfast but personally I find just a coffee with some cream in the morning lasts me until lunch time, just so long as you do not binge later to make up for lack of breakfast of course.


Thank you.

My lunch is usually just lettuce, cucumber, celery and then meat or fish I don’t have things like rice, bread or pasta. It’s usually just an apple after. 

My dinner is similar to the above in that it’s meat or fish with salad or veg.

It’s been about a week now and I have got my review soon so if it doesn’t improve I’ll talk to the dr about it.

I really just struggle with breakfast ideas and something that’s quick.

Thank you again for the advice.


----------



## Nicola1a (May 26, 2019)

Docb said:


> If like me you want something to bung in bowl and add milk for breakfast then you could try what I am currently on...  lowish carb home made granola.  When I need some I get a bag of rolled oats and mix it up with a load of chopped nuts and a glug of oil and roast it in the bottom of the oven when I am cooking something else.  I periodically stir it so it gets evenly toasted and when I am happy with it I take it out and leave it to cool before putting it into my cereal container.  Now the trick.  I have found in ALDI a product whose name I have forgotten, but it is a packet of milled linseed with other seeds and dried berries.  I put a packet of this in with the toasted oats and nuts and shake it all up.  A portion with milk and a bergen toast with tea gives me bg rise of between two and three whereas the fruit and nut museli I used to eat would give me  a rise of four or five quite easily.  Might work for you.
> 
> As for lunch I am currently on straight salads.  All the green stuff is coming from the garden and is added to ham, cheese, fish, and coleslaw as I fancy. Add to that a soup, either veg made myself or one of the ALDI soups at less than 20g carbohydrate per can and I have a 20g or so carb lunch.  I have had to give up the fruit, an apple, orange or pear since I found they gave me big spikes.



Thanks you, sounds lovely so I’ll give that a go! 

The salad is just greens and meat no dressing , the apples never used to bother me but maybe it’s changed so try something else until my mornings are under better controlled.  I’ve yet to do my homemade soups but I can give them a go again too. 

Thanks again


----------



## Drummer (May 26, 2019)

An apple could be 30 gm of carbs, easily.
It is quite a lot to take on board.


----------



## Nicola1a (May 26, 2019)

Drummer said:


> An apple could be 30 gm of carbs, easily.
> It is quite a lot to take on board.


The ones I normally eat are about 22g so combined with the plain salad etc and no other carbs didn’t think that would be bad but I’ll have to re-evaluate.

Any ideas on quick breakfasts that don’t include eggs? 

Suggestions much appreciated


----------



## Jodee (May 26, 2019)

I do 25g  of porridge oats (tesco organic jumbo flakes), cook in a little water for 1 min microwave, sink about 8 berries into it while hot, mash in, add a slash of milk, + 2 teaspoons live natural yoghurt. all mixed in, works for me.  you can change the fruit for different flavours, its about 14g carbs just for the oats.


----------



## Nicola1a (May 26, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I do 25g  of porridge oats (tesco organic jumbo flakes), cook in a little water for 1 min microwave, sink about 8 berries into it while hot, mash in, add a slash of milk, + 2 teaspoons live natural yoghurt. all mixed in, works for me.  you can change the fruit for different flavours, its about 14g carbs just for the oats.



Thank you Jodie, if you don’t mind me asking what level of carbs do you tend to stick to per meal? 

Thanks again


----------



## Jodee (May 26, 2019)

Nicola1a said:


> Thank you Jodie, if you don’t mind me asking what level of carbs do you tend to stick to per meal?
> 
> Thanks again


as low as possible Nicola,  but I am not counting everything, I'd say no more than 25g carbs but sometimes I may be under and other times a little over.  I need to eat so I am not hungry. pity you don't do eggs. avocado on toast with tomatoes may be another option if you get the low carb bread like burgen.


----------



## Nicola1a (May 26, 2019)

Jodee said:


> as low as possible Nicola,  but I am not counting everything, I'd say no more than 25g carbs but sometimes I may be under and other times a little over.  I need to eat so I am not hungry. pity you don't do eggs. avocado on toast with tomatoes may be another option if you get the low carb bread like burgen.



Thank you. I love eggs but they don’t like me - I can manage them occasionally in an evening meal but first thing is a nono.

I’ll have a look for the Burgen Bread it’s the one thing I really miss and love!


----------



## Jodee (May 27, 2019)

I've got the *carbs and cals* book which is great for getting an idea on portion size.

In relation to an apple for instance ;
a small apple weighing 85g is only 9g carbs and 37 cals
a medium apply weighing 131g is 13g carbs and 56 cals
and a large apple weight 170g is 17g carbs and 73 cals

the book is very useful a good pictorial reference guide  

Normally I never eat a whole banana for instance unless that is the only thing I am eating for breakfast or lunch.  But I would eat half of a small one at a time even for a snack or I would eat a quarter of a larger one as a snack or with oats at breakfast for instance.  a large banana weighing at 190g is 26g carbs and 104 cals.  where as a small banana weighing at 97g is only 13g carbs / 51 cals.


----------



## Nicola1a (May 27, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I've got the *carbs and cals* book which is great for getting an idea on portion size.
> 
> In relation to an apple for instance ;
> a small apple weighing 85g is only 9g carbs and 37 cals
> ...



Thank you Jodee I’ll take a look at that - determined to get my BG under control again.


----------



## SB2015 (May 27, 2019)

Everyone is different in their respnses to different carbs, so as you have already worked out it is finding what works for you.  Reading the posts above has made meal feel quite hungry.

I aim for 30g carbs at each meal, and avoid snack in between (most f the time- the mini boxes of smarties in the fridge are beckoning and if I do some gardening I might succumb).  For breakfast I definitely avoid any cereal as to me they are simply a bowl of sugar in disguise.  I used to have porridge until I saw what was happening to my BG after, so I do a ‘kettle porridge’ which is based on quinoa flakes, a small amount of desiccated coconut along with loads of nuts and seeds.  With yogurt and some berries I can stay on or below my target carbs.


----------



## Jodee (May 27, 2019)

@SB2015 
 You eat chocolate occasionally SB   I was going to ask who does it and how often, love chocolate, but restricted myself to choccy biscuit from Aldi,  dare I post the question.......  luv smarties too  

Your breakfast sounds good as well


----------



## Nicola1a (May 27, 2019)

Thanks SB, just having the ideas or options for something else helps! 

I love chocolate but will admit bread and crisps are my favourites!  

I’ll have to try that cloud bread, have you both tried it?


----------



## SB2015 (May 27, 2019)

Jodee said:


> @SB2015
> You eat chocolate occasionally SB   I was going to ask who does it and how often, love chocolate, but restricted myself to choccy biscuit from Aldi,  dare I post the question.......  luv smarties too
> 
> Your breakfast sounds good as well



When I was teaching if students bought in smarties to share, I promised I would include them in the lesson in some way.  It is amazing how much Maths can be done using Smarties!!  When I left In the last Y7 lesson one girl made an enormous cake covered in Smarties, and another student bought in a whole big tube full of blue ones (they featured a lot in probability lessons rather than socks in a drawer)

I don’t eat chocolates like I used to but I tend to have ONE after a meal, and this is often a plain chocolate Brazil.  Might as well have something very nice if only having one.  The other time I have a treat is on a long walk as I have become well practised at using extended Bolus on my pump to match the slower release, and I deserve a treat and my levels seem to be happy with that.


----------



## Jodee (May 27, 2019)

@SB2015   Fab   I would have loved a teaching like you


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 9, 2019)

Nicola1a said:


> The ones I normally eat are about 22g so combined with the plain salad etc and no other carbs didn’t think that would be bad but I’ll have to re-evaluate.
> 
> Any ideas on quick breakfasts that don’t include eggs?
> 
> Suggestions much appreciated


you could try yoghurt and berries, full fat greek yoghurt can be really creamy and delicious.  measure it out the  night before, (i have either 100 and 120g) add some frozen mixed berries. ( 80g counts as a one-a-day portion) by morning the berries are defrosted, stir and eat. Should be about 10-12g carbs.


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 9, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> you could try yoghurt and berries, full fat greek yoghurt can be really creamy and delicious.  measure it out the  night before, (i have either 100 and 120g) add some frozen mixed berries. ( 80g counts as a one-a-day portion) by morning the berries are defrosted, stir and eat. Should be about 10-12g carbs.



Thanks @SkinnyLiz, appreciate the reply. X


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Jun 9, 2019)

Nicola1a said:


> Thanks @SkinnyLiz, appreciate the reply. X


If you dont want to eat when you get up. (Thats a really early start) its easily portable, as well.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 9, 2019)

I have full fat Greek every day.  The problem with me is that I could eat the whole tub, even when I buy a 4 pack I have two.


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 9, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> If you dont want to eat when you get up. (Thats a really early start) its easily portable, as well.



I eat at work about 8.45, so need something I can take with me. No time first thing so that’s perfect thank you x


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 9, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have full fat Greek every day.  The problem with me is that I could eat the whole tub, even when I buy a 4 pack I have two.



Haha, I’m a all or nothing girl myself so I’ll have to try and curb it. X


----------



## belugalad (Jun 14, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have full fat Greek every day.  The problem with me is that I could eat the whole tub, even when I buy a 4 pack I have two.


That sounds like me last night,I bought the 1kg Lidl Milbona Greek style yoghurt it's only £1.36 and I have it for breakfast every morning,I had to give myself a slap on the wrist last night for attacking the large tub at supper time.it's so nice,I've had to remove my pecans from view too


----------



## belugalad (Jun 14, 2019)

Nicola1a said:


> Thanks @SkinnyLiz, appreciate the reply. X


I also have the full fat Greek yoghurt I buy the 1kg tub for £1.36 from Lidl and I use the frozen berries summer fruits from Sainsburys,I think the summer fruits have the least carbs of the frozen berries,if you forget to take them out of the freezer at night you can place your desired amount in a bowl of water and after 10 mins they have thawed,that does me every morning and I love it,when I have walnuts or pecans in the house I crumble a few of them and sprinkle on top


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 15, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I also have the full fat Greek yoghurt I buy the 1kg tub for £1.36 from Lidl and I use the frozen berries summer fruits from Sainsburys,I think the summer fruits have the least carbs of the frozen berries,if you forget to take them out of the freezer at night you can place your desired amount in a bowl of water and after 10 mins they have thawed,that does me every morning and I love it,when I have walnuts or pecans in the house I crumble a few of them and sprinkle on top


Thanks @belugalad, at the moment it’s either the yogurt nuts and berries or a small breakfast with bacon, sausage and mushrooms - guess which is my favourite lol!


----------



## belugalad (Jun 15, 2019)

Nicola1a said:


> Thanks @belugalad, at the moment it’s either the yogurt nuts and berries or a small breakfast with bacon, sausage and mushrooms - guess which is my favourite lol!


haha yes,I think I will treat myself to a hot breakfast maybe tomorrow,I washed the sauce off my baked beans in a sieve last week and still enjoyed them and microwaved sliced mushrooms and added a poached egg and a couple of cherry toms on a slice of toasted low carb bread,it was heaven


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 15, 2019)

belugalad said:


> haha yes,I think I will treat myself to a hot breakfast maybe tomorrow,I washed the sauce off my baked beans in a sieve last week and still enjoyed them and microwaved sliced mushrooms and added a poached egg and a couple of cherry toms on a slice of toasted low carb bread,it was heaven



Sounds lovely, I’m avoiding sliced bread at the moment and even the low carb as for some reason they spike me but a pitta doesn’t! Weird diabetic fairy at play again! 

Might treat myself to a cooked breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 15, 2019)

I love pecans and I have a big jar in the cupboard that is pushed to the back so i don’t attack it.


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 15, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I love pecans and I have a big jar in the cupboard that is pushed to the back so i don’t attack it.



 They are so addictive definitely not a hardship to have them for breakfast or as a snack!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been doing low carb only from lists of low carb food on the net because i only ever eat fish and chicken, have done so since I was 5.   The only difference these days is what i do my food in because I don’t now do heavy sauces etc.

I have found a huge difference in running to the loo and/or drinking water, the difference is huge also my BG is lower than it has ever been.

However, I had a terrible fright on Monday last.   Things didn’t seem right and my speech was wrong, went to doc who said I had experienced “a mild stroke”.   I have been told not to drive for a month.  This is awful but I’m a bit scared and hoping this doesn’t happen again.


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 15, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have been doing low carb only from lists of low carb food on the net because i only ever eat fish and chicken, have done so since I was 5.   The only difference these days is what i do my food in because I don’t now do heavy sauces etc.
> 
> I have found a huge difference in running to the loo and/or drinking water, the difference is huge also my BG is lower than it has ever been.
> 
> However, I had a terrible fright on Monday last.   Things didn’t seem right and my speech was wrong, went to doc who said I had experienced “a mild stroke”.   I have been told not to drive for a month.  This is awful but I’m a bit scared and hoping this doesn’t happen again.



So sorry to hear you’ve had a scare like that. Really hope things improve for you very soon. Take care x


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 15, 2019)

Thank you Nicola.   I got the fright of my life.   Apparently it can be a one off, or a sign of further stroke, that’s what scares me, and why no driving for a month.


----------



## Nicola1a (Jun 16, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Thank you Nicola.   I got the fright of my life.   Apparently it can be a one off, or a sign of further stroke, that’s what scares me, and why no driving for a month.



It must be frightening, Hopefully your GP could offer some more advice on driving for you. Take very good care


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks Nicola


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> However, I had a terrible fright on Monday last. Things didn’t seem right and my speech was wrong, went to doc who said I had experienced “a mild stroke”. I have been told not to drive for a month. This is awful but I’m a bit scared and hoping this doesn’t happen again.


Are you having any follow up tests? When OH had a scare (his was a retinal artery occlusion, which was treated the same as if he’d had a TIA or mini-stroke, because there’s the same risk of a future full stroke) he was referred to the TIA clinic, and had an ultrasound of his carotids, an MRI of his head, and all sorts of other tests, because that was the protocol at our hospital. He also wasn’t allowed to drive for a month, because of the risk of a full blown stroke. He ended up on the unholy trinity of Statins, BP meds and blood thinner, but four years on, he’s still fighting fit.
Just checked, the NICE guidelines say that the tests OH had are the recommended pathway.
https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ng...ial-management-of-suspected-and-confirmed-tia


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi Robin.  On Monday when I was at the surgery, the doc made an urgent referral to the hospital, but I never heard anything and I’m worried in case it happens again.   Basically what the hospital told me on the phone when no referral was forthcoming, is that not to drive for a month and more or less wait and see, and if nothing else happens, i can carry on driving.

I can’t tellyou this is satisfactory because I’m still worried sick, so I’m not sure if i should have a telephone consultation with the doc at the surgery again.


----------



## fiona cox (Jun 16, 2019)

try natural greek yoghirt and fruit you can prepare it the night before to take with you


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Hi Robin.  On Monday when I was at the surgery, the doc made an urgent referral to the hospital, but I never heard anything and I’m worried in case it happens again.   Basically what the hospital told me on the phone when no referral was forthcoming, is that not to drive for a month and more or less wait and see, and if nothing else happens, i can carry on driving.
> 
> I can’t tellyou this is satisfactory because I’m still worried sick, so I’m not sure if i should have a telephone consultation with the doc at the surgery again.


Well, the hospital doesn’t seem to be following the NICE guidelines, for a start, unless they are of the opinion that it wasn’t a TIA, so I’d be inclined to speak to my GP and ask why they aren’t following it up.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 16, 2019)

That’s what I’m thinking.


----------

